# Bird dog pictures



## hehibrits (Mar 10, 2007)

First bird contact, stop to flush 4 months old. Miss the little guy already.


----------



## JAM (Mar 30, 2000)

Bullet









Bemis









Bemis & Bullet









Stormy









Stormy









Stormy & Jessa (my granddaughter)









OK. I'll stop now.


----------



## Legallyblonde (Dec 6, 2010)

Here are a couple of my GSP Ozzy on our first ever duck hunt in early November. I am totally hooked on it now!


----------



## Legallyblonde (Dec 6, 2010)

turkeytamer41 said:


> Heres my buddy's GSP. Dozer at 6 weeks & 6 months


This dog is gorgeous!! Where is he out of?


----------



## uppower (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## frank coolbaugh (Jul 16, 2002)

hehibrits said:


> Nice looking britt. Who is it out of?


Cast-a-brit Kennel located in pickney MI.


----------



## turkeytamer41 (Mar 13, 2006)

Legallyblonde said:


> This dog is gorgeous!! Where is he out of?


I'll find out and let you know


----------



## turkeytamer41 (Mar 13, 2006)

Legallyblonde said:


> This dog is gorgeous!! Where is he out of?


Abbe Lane's Riot & Raven


----------



## Legallyblonde (Dec 6, 2010)

That's why I found him so good looking  I'm getting pretty good at spotting fellow Abbe Lane dogs!


----------



## Jim58 (Jan 16, 2010)

Legallyblonde said:


> Here are a couple of my GSP Ozzy on our first ever duck hunt in early November. I am totally hooked on it now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Here is a picture of my setter and Randy Strouse's pointer working on steady to shoot last spring.








[/IMG]

Here is a picture Hunter on one of the 54 woodcock he found before the quite time.








[/IMG]


----------



## Legallyblonde (Dec 6, 2010)

Jim58 said:


> Legallyblonde said:
> 
> 
> > Here are a couple of my GSP Ozzy on our first ever duck hunt in early November. I am totally hooked on it now!
> ...


----------



## turkeytamer41 (Mar 13, 2006)

Sara how old is Ozzy ?


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Another training picture with Randy different pointer.








[/IMG]

Training with Findthebird his dog Lady








[/IMG]


Jake with point at BearCreek/Michigan-Sportsman Hunt. The shorthair tried to steal point wouldn't honor.








[/IMG]


----------



## Legallyblonde (Dec 6, 2010)

turkeytamer41 said:


> Sara how old is Ozzy ?


He's almost 5-- almost the same age as Riot. I know Lynn, Riot's owner very well. Riot and Ozzy are very similar in size and accomplishments


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Hiding from the spray bottle


----------



## hehibrits (Mar 10, 2007)

frank coolbaugh said:


> Cast-a-brit Kennel located in pickney MI.


Out of Delmar's Ripp dog?


----------



## frank coolbaugh (Jul 16, 2002)

hehibrits said:


> Out of Delmar's Ripp dog?


Sire-Tolka-belle jumbo,Dam-Cast-a-britt smart move.


----------



## ratherboutside (Mar 19, 2010)

Pickles with woodie limit. 

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## GSPJAKE (Nov 23, 2007)

My new pup Hank on his 3rd bird ever, 17 weeks


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

Chopper










Chief


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

Greta!!!

Sent from my SPH-L720T using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Hunting with Drake (Jul 14, 2013)

Lazy nights on the couch


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

This my old Jake dog he isn't doing to good anymore. My grand daughter is trying to get him out so see can go in. 








[/IMG]


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

How ironic this picture was taken on this day one year ago pointing woodcock here in Lansing








[/IMG]


----------



## milmo1 (Nov 9, 2005)

Worm Dunker said:


> How ironic this picture was taken on this day one year ago pointing woodcock here in Lansing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that GREEN I see in that pic? Not sure I remember what green brush looks like anymore...


----------



## GSPJAKE (Nov 23, 2007)

Worm Dunker said:


> Nice looking pointer who is it out of?


Thanks, hes the pup i got from Harris kennels he is from a male Guard rail Spirit, who is a Guard rail/ Kraftsman Ko kane and the dam is Blackhawks hanna lou, she is from a double bred Rock acre Blackhawk


----------



## Unregistered4 (Dec 11, 2004)




----------



## Up-Stream (Feb 2, 2009)

Fern


----------



## Unregistered4 (Dec 11, 2004)

Worm Dunker said:


> [/IMG]


Well, at least if your dog ever gets arrested...you'll already know what he looks like behind bars.


----------



## Double Gun (Feb 22, 2005)

Not really a bird dog yet but we are working on it.


----------



## Bailey71 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hevi said:


> Chopper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are good looken pointers


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

Kayla and an upset rooster









Kayla and myself... she's getting old. 









Glenn and Rez


----------



## goblue20 (Sep 1, 2010)

My year old PL Jackson. Grouse season can't come soon enough.


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

My Brittany Jett


----------



## post126 (Sep 9, 2011)

Training yesterday with a buddies dog.


----------



## turkeytamer41 (Mar 13, 2006)




----------

